# 2009 Heat draft thread



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Well, it isn't last year with the excitement of the Beasley/Mayo debate, and it won't be as head scratching as the selection of Jason Smith, only to trade him 10 minutes later for DQ, but it's still the draft!

We hold 3 second round picks. What do you guys want to see adressed? Who do you want to take? I know it's still early, but hey, it's never too early for draft talk!!!!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Well, since second round picks rarely work out, I'm not going to get too excited about the draft this year.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I'd love to see us get Hansbrough in the 2nd round. He's pure hustle, we need that. He would crash the boards with a reckless abondon and he has a decent mid-range game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We got 2 2nd rd picks. 1 from the Pacers(43, I believe) and the other from the Cavs which is the last pick in the draft.

I'd look for a SF. C as well but the good ones will be gone by the time we pick.

Riles brought up a couple of teams having multiple 1st rd picks and maybe having a chance to buy a pick from one of them. They would really have to like someone to do that though because that would cut into the 2010 cap and add to the salary cap this season, when we're already really close to the luxury tax.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I would be so mad if they took Hansbrough.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

second that Smak....uggggghhh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Guys id like to see fall to the 2nd round and be in our range:

- Jeff Adrien, UCONN
- Darren Collison, UCLA
- Tyler Hansbourough, NC (i dont like him much either, but he'd be a nice backup if we deal UD)
- AJ Price, UCONN

If we traded into the 1st round, expect us to target:

- BJ Mullens, OHIO STATE
- Dejuan Blair, PITT
- Tyreke Evans, MEMPHIS
- James Johnson, WAKE FOREST
- Brandon Jennings, USA (Overseas - we'd have to trade up high to get him. Not sure what we could offer really - but Heat have reportedly been scouting him).

Another guy of interest is Chase Budinger, not sure where he's gonna fall - but he'd be an interesting fit here. Just hope he's not Casey Jacobsen V2.0....

Bottom line - I can see us trading into the 1st if there's someone we really covet. Otherwise, id say we will be non-participants basically. I think it would be a good chance to grab a player at a position of need (C or SF) or a position of depth (PG).
-


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

Any teams have more than one first round pick? Riley should be blackmailing those GM's for one of their first round picks in exchange for 2 or all of our 2nd round picks.

Come on Riley. Shake 'em down


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

First, Hansbrough would be a good pick for us. Rebounds well, plays defense, can rebound, and can run the pick the roll. He would be a great on a team like this where he could play a small role, but he won't last past the middle of the first most likely. The mid-range jump shot he started using last year made him a fringe lottery pick. Production is production. Also, he was coached very well in college, which is a major plus. We won't have to tear him down and build him back up.

I think we should just look for a couple more big bodies, maybe a project seven footer. Possibly another shooter and a project SF. My only request is no European players who you know will never make it on the court.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What do you guys think the likelihood of us trading up to a mid lotto pick are? The price may be too steep - depending on what we would have to give up, but a guy like Stephon Curry (not a true point, but a guy that can shoot it) - would look real nice next to DWade.

Doubt it happens, just a thought.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Where would he play though? We don't need another young PG and we already have a shooter next to Wade situationally in Daequan. Curry will be tight, but not here.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I would guess that depends on our long term view of Daequan and Mario then. I suppose if we were trying to trade up, we'd more likely go for a C or SF anyway. Just thought Curry would be a nice fit alongside DWade!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

He may be. I've been wrong before.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

MB30 said:


> What do you guys think the likelihood of us trading up to a mid lotto pick are? The price may be too steep - depending on what we would have to give up, but a guy like Stephon Curry (not a true point, but a guy that can shoot it) - would look real nice next to DWade.
> 
> Doubt it happens, just a thought.


Apparently its 'rumoured' the Knicks may let Curry know they'll draft him as early as #8.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

The problem with having Curry and Wade in the backcourt is that teams will press us and we will turn the ball over. That was the problem we had with the 05 team and Riles addressed it by getting Jwill, Toine and Payton.

Curry doesn't handle the ball well enough and if Wade has to bring the ball up court, he will waste a lot of energy.

Curry would fit better alongside Lebron than Wade because Bron can ply the 3 so Curry can play the 2.

We don't need Curry here.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Not saying that Curry might be better than Rio and DQ, but we've already got those two young guys playing in the back court with Wade. Why would you move up to add him?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

In my mind, I was thinking of all the open looks and drives that Mario missed. Steph is a natural scorer, and a great shooter. We arent a complete team, which is why I said that I could envision trading up to fill that gap - because in my mind Mario hasnt solidified that starting PG position.

Still - SF and C are more pressing needs. I just liked the idea of Curry stroking open 3's off Wade.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dee-Zy said:


> *The problem with having Curry and Wade in the backcourt is that teams will press us and we will turn the ball over. That was the problem we had with the 05 team and Riles addressed it by getting Jwill, Toine and Payton.
> 
> Curry doesn't handle the ball well enough and if Wade has to bring the ball up court, he will waste a lot of energy.*
> 
> ...


I don't really believe that's the case. Are PGs more tired than other players at the end of the game? Everyone runs up the court, only the PG has to typically also dribble the ball up on most possessions.

Wade can play both spots, but is better when he's playing off the ball. That's why we moved him there after his rookie year. I don't think teams would press us b/c Wade can't handle the pressure, IMO, that would just lead to more fouls in the backcourt. They may throw a trap or quick double to get the ball out of his hands after he crosses halfcourt, but I seriously doubt that teams would begin to press us more often if say, Rio got hurt for an extended period of time next year, and Wade started at PG.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Luke Harangody is coming in for a pre-draft workout


> The Heat has begun its pre-draft workouts, although one has to wonder about the vigor behind the process, considering the team's lone draft picks in June currently are at Nos. 43 and 60, and considering coach Erik Spoelstra reminded at almost every turn of the youth and inexperience of last season's roster.
> 
> Be that as it may, the team does have Notre Dame's Luke Harangody scheduled to work next week and is offering the typical local courtesy tryout to Florida International's Russell Hicks (because you can never have enough Canadian centers).
> 
> ...


*Link*


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Harangody would be a good pickup...can you imagine the puns of that ginger head playing on the Heat? :laugh:

Still, we can use another big body - but he is a PF...is UD gone?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> • The Heat, which picks 43rd and 60th in the June 25 NBA Draft, wants to book a workout with UM's Jack McClinton, will audition UM long shot Brian Asbury on Monday and is bringing in North Carolina forward Danny Green and Boston College point guard Tyrese Rice, among others.


Link

Danny Green would be a solid pick at 43, if he's there.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Danny Green? Yes please.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

If we sit tight, I'd like to see us go safe with a combo forward at #43 who we think can help us at both spots. At #60, I'd like to see a project 7-footer who preferably isn't an international player who we'll never hear about again.

If we trade up, my hope is we draft a BIG down low who can give us some minutes.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Also, in my opinion, I think there is less of a chance today that we draft up into the bottom of the 1st than there was a week ago. In the last week or so, Jarvis Varnardo(MSU), Patrick Patterson(UK), and Michael Washington(Arkansas) all dropped out of the draft. Each of them would have been good posts to draft in the bottom of the first.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Danny Green would be an awesome pick in the 2nd.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

If both Green and Harangody are there at 43, who do you guys want more? I feel Green is the better player, but Harangody fills our biggest need.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't like Harangody at all. I don't think his game will translate very well to the NBA. So Green for me, all day.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

> The Blazers, Celtics, Grizzles, *Heat*, Spurs and Timberwolves are among teams attending a draft workout held by the Rockets this weekend.





> The workout in Houston will include about 40 players, predominantly college seniors.
> 
> "It's marginal guys, second-round guys that may be drafted," said an NBA source about the workout. "It's a way to save money and utilize the rule that allows other teams to come."


http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/59229/20090517/six_teams_will_attend_rockets_draft_workout/


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Draft Lottery is tonight. Amazing the difference between how we were at this point last year to now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I love the draft. But im glad we arent at the lotto tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

New Jersey (36 invites planned)

12th

AM

Lester Hudson 
Austin Daye 
Omri Casspi 
Darren Collison 
Derrick Brown 
Gani Lawal 

PM 

Eric Maynor 
Nick Calathes 
Chase Budinger 
Jeff Teague 
A.J. Price 
Terrence Williams 

13th 

AM 

Wayne Ellington 
DaJuan Summers 
Damion James 
Jrue Holiday 
Sam Young 
Danny Green 

PM 

Greivis Vasquez 
Marcus Thornton 
Patrick Beverly 
Taj Gibson 
Jermaine Taylor 
Tyler Hansbrough 

14th 

AM 

Scottie Reynolds 
B.J. Mullens 
Jack McClinton 
Luke Harangody 
Josh Heytvelt 
Jon Brockman 

PM 

Tasmin Mitchell 
Josh Shipp 
Joe Ingles 
Taylor Griffin 
Dionte Christmas 


Teams expected: NJN, ATL, BOS, CLE, DEN, IND, *MIA*, MIL, NOH, NYK, OKC, PHL, POR, SAC, TOR, WAS


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

L.A. Clippers
Memphis
OKC
Sacramento
Washington

top 5 picks in that order. I was wondering where Ricky Rubio might end up. My guess would be Sacramento, no?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Memphis has a tough decision between Rubio and Thabeet. If Ricky doesnt go there then I cant see him getting past the Kings.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> • UM's Dwayne Collins, who UM people expect will remove his name from the NBA Draft by the mid-June deadline, was not invited to the Chicago predraft camp but got private workouts from two teams -- the Spurs (Tuesday) and Heat (Wednesday).


Collins would be a fool to stay in this draft.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> Memphis has a tough decision between Rubio and Thabeet. If Ricky doesnt go there then I cant see him getting past the Kings.


Memphis has Conley and Mayo. do they really need another guard? OKC have Westbrook and Watson as well. L.A. will go with Griffin, so that leaves Sacramento wide open for Rubio.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Im not too high on Conley although he did play very well after the all star break this season. Who knows how their front office feels about him though. Im sure Rubio would love to play there with Gasol. That would make the transition a lot easier for him.

Thabeet would be tough to pass up too. A Gasol/Thabeet front court to go along with Mayo and Gay would be a nice foursome to build around.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> *Griffin will soar no more once L.A. clips his wings*
> 
> Blake Griffin: Dead player walking.
> 
> Nice knowing you, Blake. Hell of a career you had. Great stuff at Oklahoma. Hope you took lots of pictures because that'll be the last time you win anything. To say the Los Angeles Clippers are a black hole is an insult to black holes. The franchise's gravitational pull toward eternal suckiness is legendary across the cosmos and Griffin just entered into Clipper orbit.





> Being a Clippers top draft pick is like being one of those ancillary characters on Star Trek. When Kirk, Spock and Bones are about to beam down to the planet below and they're with some guy you've never seen, you know that guy is going to get phasered or beaten by Romulans or tickled to death by Tribbles. In other words, he's a goner.





> This is what Griffin needs to do: He needs to revolt. I'm serious. Pull a John Elway and force the Clippers to draft someone else.
> 
> It's the only way both sides can salvage this potential disaster. When Elway came out of Stanford he stated openly his refusal to play for the Baltimore Colts and said he'd play professional baseball instead. The Colts gave in and traded his rights to Denver. A great career ensued.





> Griffin should do everything possible to avoid the Clippers.


lol

http://www.cbssports.com/columns/story/11768323


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn :laugh:

In all seriousness though, the Clippers have a nice roster to build around with Gordon, Thornton, Jordan, and now Griffin. Now they need to somehow find a way to trade Randolph.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Ehhh... Thorton and Jordan? Those don't seem like building blocks to me. Whatever though, they have to take Griffin. Lucky mother ****ers.

I don't think Memphis passes on Rubio either. Griffin and Rubio are the two can't miss prospects in this draft, although I think Thabeet should enter the mix in the next few weeks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DeAndre still has a lot to prove but he has sick athleticism and is gonna be a pretty good shot blocker.I do like Thornton's game though. And if Blake lives up to his potential then he'd be a great 3rd option behind Blake and Gordon in the future.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

DeAndre Jordan? Chris Kaman? Marcus Camby? And now Griffin?

They have to eventually trade one of those centers...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Ira blogged about that and how the Heat will be paying close attention

Link


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

For sure. 

I hate Marcus Camby, so hopefully they don't look to grab him. The Nuggets lost a "defensive player of the year" and are in the WCFs now.

Kaman has to be the guy we'd target if he was available, although I don't know what to think about him really. He had a disappointing year.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Can you imagine DeAndre Jordan on this team? Dang, that would be awesome to have a great young defensive prospect down low with the coaching staff we have in place here. The guy has shown a ton of potential and I think he would be given room to grow here.

I'm a big believer in big centers and hope to see a young center either through draft or trade here by the end of the season. I wouldn't even mind making a move for Aaron Gray on the Bulls, which is possible considering Noah and Brad Miller are definately ahead of him.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

sMaK said:


> For sure.
> 
> I hate Marcus Camby, so hopefully they don't look to grab him. The Nuggets lost a "defensive player of the year" and are in the WCFs now.
> 
> *Kaman has to be the guy we'd target if he was available, although I don't know what to think about him really. He had a disappointing year.*


He played like 30 games and got saddled with an injury c'mon. I guess that can be seen as disappointing tho. 

Anyways, some of you may know, i am a HUGE Kaman advocate and have been wanting him here since i knew we were taking Beasely. He is a great compliment to Mike. He's a true C who can finish with either hand, does his work with his back to the basket, which will allow Mike to play perimeter as he likes and stretch the D, is a good rebounder, and a solid defender to defend other bigs. Oh and he's a 7 footer! If he can just remain healthy he is a solid double/double guy good for at least 12/10 per 35. 

I know it won't happen cause in the end he will eat into our 2010 cap space, nobody considers him good enough and all that jazz. but I would love for it to happen.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Draft bored: Mocking where the Heat currently stands*


> A few years back, the Heat paraded virtually all of its draft prospects in front of the media. So we got to ask D.J. Strawberry about his famous baseball dad, Glen Davis about his "Big Baby" moniker, Taurean Green about his local roots.
> 
> This year, though, the wall of silence is back up. Fortunately, the kids talk, their agents talk, and, frankly, something that is decidedly less than a state secret gets out, especially when the Heat is participating in multi-team workouts, as was the case while working alongside the Rockets, Timberwolves, Celtics and Spurs scouts during a session in Houston.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> In a related note, HOOPSWORLD's Eric Pincus has learned that the Los Angeles Lakers are openly shopping their first round, the 29th overall selection. They would be willing to sell it outright, or trade it for a lower pick.


Link

Dont think hoopsworld is that reliable but i'm sure a lot of teams in that bottom half of the 1st will be looking to do the same.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Heat execs hot on improving draft prospects*


> Although the June 25 NBA Draft could prove to be a waiting game for the Heat, Vice President of Player Personnel Chet Kammerer said the team has put an early-detection system into place.
> 
> Despite holding only the Nos. 43 and 60 selections, Kammerer said the team is looking at prospects ranked significantly higher.
> 
> ...





> Teams were allowed to privately interview 18 of the 52 participants for 30 minutes each. "Some guys that we thought might drop to us and guys that we thought could get to 43, we included them," Kammerer said.
> 
> Among those invited to drill was University of Miami guard Jack McClinton.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> The Heat has scouts at two major NBA Draft workouts this week.
> 
> Riley is attending a session in Oakland, Calif., that was scheduled to feature Southern Cal forward Taj Gibson, Virginia Commonwealth guard Eric Maynor and Saint Mary's guard Patrick Mills on Monday.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I don't know if you all know the name, but news around these parts lately is that former Arkansas guard Patrick Beverley is gaining a ton of interest from not only the Chicago Bulls but the Miami Heat. It has been mentioned in a couple articles lately and on sports radio this morning the guys were saying they see it as a real possibility that either the Heat or Bulls will either draft Beverley late or try to pick him up as an undrafted free agent.

Very streaky offensive player with a jump shot that is acceptable. My favorite thing about him is he showed a lot of maturity as a college frosh and soph by when his shot wasn't falling, he'd drive to the basket instead of just chucking. Pretty good defensive guard who brings a lot of energy on that end is best in aggressive schemes like our's., His best attribute is he is a disturbingly good rebounder. In 2007, he lead the entire SEC in rebounds as a 6'0 guard for the first several weeks and had I think 5 consecutive games with 10 or more rebounds. Went through a slump his sophomore year on the offensive end as he really didn't fit what John Pelphrey wanted to do, but improved defensively.

Would be a good second round pickup and could contribute at both guard spots. Has done very well in the spotlight... He also, along with Jarvis Varnardo and Johnny Flynn, split 4 games against Chris Paul and LeBron James at some skills academy, so the kid can play, that is no question.

http://nwanews.com/blogs/slophouse/2008/07/09/no-joke-beverley-beats-lebron-chris-paul/


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Just reading up on some prospects and I would love Micah Downs from Gonzaga. He's got good size and has the ability to create his own shot. He'd be a nice pickup for us in the 2nd round. I remember watching him in the tourney and being impressed.

Danny Green is definitely better. I'd say Downs with our last pick.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> The Heat wants a private workout with UM guard Jack McClinton the week of the June 25 NBA Draft, his agent said, and McClinton said Tim Hardaway and Greg Anthony have been helping with his game. Draft analyst Chris Monter said it's 50-50 if McClinton will be selected.
> 
> ''He doesn't have the handle of a point guard, so at 6-1, you're hoping he's an Eddie House,'' one executive said. Said an NBA scout: ``My concern is he needs to control the ball so much to get his shot off. Coaches like quick movement.''
> 
> • The Heat - which would slightly reduce its 2010 cap space by trading for a No. 1 pick - brought to Miami several options at picks No. 43 or 60, including forwards Jeff Pendergraph (Arizona State), DeMarre Carroll (Missouri), Robert Dozier (Memphis), Luke Harangody (Notre Dame) and Jeff Adrien (Connecticut).


*Link*


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I want Jeff Adrien. There aren't many stars(Redd, Boozer, Arenas, etc)to be had in the second round, but we have the ability to get a defensive banger and rebounder in Adrien that could give us defensive minutes at both forward spots. Problem is he won't score nor be 100% consistent, therefore he'd probably be right there on the list of players(Chalmers, Cook, Beasley)that some of our fans don't like for the fact they suffer from what young suffers from.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Id be stoked with a Jeff Adrien pickup. Id also be happy with a Robert Dozier pickup. I think we should go for a solid college player, rather than waste it on a euro who wont come over.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I either want a productive forward like Adrien or Dozier or Patrick Beverley.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jack McClinton (Miami), Alfred Aboya (UCLA), Chris Johnson (LSU), A.J. Price (UConn) will reportedly be working out for the Miami HEAT today


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Jack McClinton works out for Miami Heat*


> MIAMI - University of Miami guard Jack McClinton wanted to make sure he took something out of Wednesday's pre-draft tryout at AmericanAirlines Arena.
> 
> So after he gave the Miami Heat's scouting braintrust a shooting exhibition, he huddled with coach Erik Spoelstra.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rather Unique said:


> He played like 30 games and got saddled with an injury c'mon. I guess that can be seen as disappointing tho.
> 
> Anyways, some of you may know, i am a HUGE Kaman advocate and have been wanting him here since i knew we were taking Beasely. He is a great compliment to Mike. He's a true C who can finish with either hand, does his work with his back to the basket, which will allow Mike to play perimeter as he likes and stretch the D, is a good rebounder, and a solid defender to defend other bigs. Oh and he's a 7 footer! If he can just remain healthy he is a solid double/double guy good for at least 12/10 per 35.
> 
> I know it won't happen cause in the end he will eat into our 2010 cap space, nobody considers him good enough and all that jazz. but I would love for it to happen.


You and I think quite alike.

EDIT: Am I the only one totally yawning at this draft? I just can't get into it. I'm as big a Heat fan as I ever was, and had researched the previous few drafts to no end, but this one can't seem to thrill me at all. Maybe its the lack of a first-rounder? The lack of talent? The abundance of talented youth already in place to develop? Or maybe its because I've been so busy lately. The closest I've been able to come to excitement was thinking of McClinton being added, as redundant as it'd be.

Meh...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

You definitely aint alone. There just seems to be very little buzz this year all around the league, not just down here.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Agreed. Last year there were posts left right and centre about the draft. Now there's...nothing.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for Danny Green...I think he would be great here.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Both AJ Price and Jack McClinton's interviews at our practice facility are on the heat.com website.

Both seem very mature, and both guys fit well with their ability to shoot the rock. I don't know if a 2nd year PG and a rookie backup PG is the ideal situation for our team. I think Riley said something along the same lines. But both would be on cheap contracts, so possibly splitting time as a 2nd/3rd PG wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Who the hell gets excited about late second rounders? 99% of them don't even make it 1.5 seasons in the NBA.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Well McClinton isn't really a PG.. but I see what you mean.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What do you guys think about Nick Calathes? I think he would be amazing here.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

He's going to be a first round pick, and I'm a huge Gator fan, but I don't really care for him too much.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

myst said:


> He's going to be a first round pick, and I'm a huge Gator fan, but I don't really care for him too much.


I think he would be worth buying a first rounder. He could get some serious minutes and help out Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Didnt he sign with a Greek team? Wouldnt it cost a lot to get his rights back?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

^

I think this is correct.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Like Myst said Calathes won't be around by the 43rd pick, but I think he would be a nice piece for you guys. The kid is going to make a career for himself running the pick and roll whether it's in Greece or in the NBA. He has tremendous court vision, and he could give you a scoring punch off the bench. He is limited athletically, but the kid has an outstanding package of skills.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Here's a name to throw out there at 43, Ahmad Nivins. He's played four years at St. Joes, so he's coming from a real solid program and a great coach too. He's a good offensive threat, but really makes his strides on the defensive end.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

B-Easy said:


> I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for Danny Green...I think he would be great here.


Meh. This teams doesn't need another perimeter player that can't do anything with the ball in his hands. We need to add a wing player who can create.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jace said:


> Meh. This teams doesn't need another perimeter player that can't do anything with the ball in his hands. We need to add a wing player who can create.


Those players don't exist for the most part in the second round.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Truth ^.

Of the players who could be around by our pick, these are my hopes:

Patrick Mills - would be lucky for him to drop that far, but would be a good get.
Jack McClinton - nice to bring off the bench and let it rip from deep.
Derrick Brown - could possibly make the transition to SF
Danny Green - good program, solid player, wouldnt mind this pick at all
Joe Ingles - Aussie bias, but he's like a poor man's Odom. Worth a shot in the 2nd.
Josh Heytvelt - Big with range, maybe doesnt player big enough - but he's 6'11 and we need size.
DaJuan Summers - Power 3/4 from a good program.

Otherwise, here's hoping for a DeAndre Jordan like fall from grace for a top 20 prospect.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade3 said:


> Didnt he sign with a Greek team? Wouldnt it cost a lot to get his rights back?





> John Hollinger's Draft Rater (Insider) has Florida guard Nick Calathes as the sixth best college player in the entire draft. Calathes already has a contract to play overseas, which could make him the ideal pick for a team that wants to be good in the long run, but is holding its financial breath through this this bad economy. He's the only first-rounder who would cost nothing right now. There's a real economic analysis there, for a cash-strapped team. This draft pick would improve your bottom line by x million a year (insert guaranteed first-round salary that you'd save, depending on where he's picked), while still making you better in the long run. The guy you'd draft instead ... is he going to help you sell seats worth that same amount? Probably not.


http://myespn.go.com/blogs/truehoop/0-41-113/Friday-Bullets.html


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

In an ideal world, Calathes would be great - but he's gonna go 1st round and I doubt we'll be spending the cash to get him.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Any word on McClinton? Does it seem if he drops that he'll be the pick at 60? (as if it matters)


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Still holding out hope the Beverley rumors up here hold true... He could play both guard spots well for us. Former SEC Newcomer of the Year and.a stat sheet filler who just spent a summer overseas with a focus at PG. He is my top hope aside from Jeff Adrien.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NBA tv did a Heat draft preview

Watch it here


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade3 said:


> NBA tv did a Heat draft preview
> 
> Watch it here


I liked both their possible picks, but I don't think Meeks will slip that far.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, the Wizards just MUGGED the Wolves.

Wizards gain: Randy Foye, Mike Miller

Wolves gain: 5th pick, Etan Thomas, Oleksiy Pecherov and Darius Songaila

Wizards are VERY potent in the backcourt now...perhaps Caron Butler just shook free? (hopes).


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Smithian said:


> Those players don't exist for the most part in the second round.


Well, then look another direction or trade the pick. There's no point in adding bodies that provide little use.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Wow, the Wizards just MUGGED the Wolves.
> 
> Wizards gain: Randy Foye, Mike Miller
> 
> ...


Doubt it. Arenas, Foye, Butler, Jamison, Haywood with Young, McGee, Miller, Blatche and Stevenson off the bench. The Wizards look pretty good for next season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, Wizards are loaded with scorers. And if Haywood and Arenas are both healthy they're very dangerous.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Keep in mind, the Wiz and Bobcats (who were just a few games out) were the only two teams who didn't make the playoffs in our division. I wouldn't be shocked if the SE division is raiding the playoffs next year.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I guess I'm in the minority b/c you can't possibly play all of those back court players and keep them happy...either they'll make a follow-up trade, or they're going to gamble and see if this works out.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

PG - Arenas/James/Crittenton
SG - Foye/Young/Stevenson
SF - Butler/Miller
PF - Jamison/?
C - Haywood/McGee

Im sure theyll make it work - perhaps a f/up trade will happen though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Blatche at backup PF.

What's also good about the trade for them is that Miller, James, Foye, Critt and Young are all on the last year of their deals so they're all easily tradeable. I doubt they'd obviously trade Foye right away though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wreaks of a follow-up trade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Id take Mike Miller for somethin. He's a handy kinda player.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Looks like a lot of those late 1st rd picks will be available. It'll be interesting to see if Riles decides to try to pick one up. He said some teams were asking for future 1st rd picks in return. Definitely wouldnt do that but once the draft starts, i'm sure those teams will lower their asking price.

Cant believe the draft is already here. Just havent heard anything about this draft as we have in the previous years.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Really? There have been tons of smoke screens, and a lot of "promises", I mean, how does Hansbrough go from a mid-2nd rounder, to a guy who gets an invite to the green room? Memphis wants Thabeet, but he doesn't want Memphis. Brandon Jennings can't stop *****ing about every other guard in the draft. Minny making all these moves to get great position in the draft. There has been some great storylines heading into tonights draft.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

man, why am I sick? I really wanted to watch the draft live tonight but I don't have the channel at home and can't go out 

I'm really curious to see what will happen with Minny. No way they keep 4 first round draft picks.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

My Heat Top 5 Wish List:

Jack McClinton
Josh Heytvelt
Danny Green
DaJuan Summers
Jodie Meeks


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

I wouldn't mind Summers or Green


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Takeit2dahouse00 said:


> I havn't been following the draft too closely this season but Nbadraft.net has Earl Clark dropping to the Mavs at #24, if that is realistic, I would love for the Heat to buy a pick in that range and hope he drops to them.
> 
> I thought his stock was a lot higher?


That's way too low. His range is pretty large tho. most likely land in the late lottery, late teens of the draft. I honestly doubt he drops THAT much, but he'd be quite the steal if they did nab him at 24. 

There's been some "character" concerns, not sure what they really are all about, except for occasional lack of focus n such. He's well worth the risk in this draft with his size and versatility tho.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

B-Easy said:


> Really? There have been tons of smoke screens, and a lot of "promises", I mean, how does Hansbrough go from a mid-2nd rounder, to a guy who gets an invite to the green room? Memphis wants Thabeet, but he doesn't want Memphis. Brandon Jennings can't stop *****ing about every other guard in the draft. Minny making all these moves to get great position in the draft. There has been some great storylines heading into tonights draft.


In relation to past years drafts, this draft has had very little buzz. That there's been almost as much talk of teams hoping to give away their late picks, then the actual picks in the lottery pretty much says it all.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Rather Unique said:


> That's way too low. His range is pretty large tho. most likely land in the late lottery, late teens of the draft. I honestly doubt he drops THAT much, but he'd be quite the steal if they did nab him at 24.
> 
> There's been some "character" concerns, not sure what they really are all about, except for occasional lack of focus n such. He's well worth the risk in this draft with his size and versatility tho.


I actually refreshed the page and he had been moved up to somewhere in the teens, which in my opinion is still great value. Good call though.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> In relation to past years drafts, this draft has had very little buzz. That there's been almost as much talk of teams hoping to give away their late picks, then the actual picks in the lottery pretty much says it all.


I think the little buzz comes from the lack of top tier 'talent' as virtually everyone has question marks. But this draft is all over the place and IMO pretty fun to follow, cause there are plenty of teams looking to deal, and teams that really like multiple players, causing alot of confusion. It's a very tough one to call so far in my eyes.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

My final mock has us taking Dozier and Jimmy Baron. Why Baron? Well I'm a huge Miami fan, and a huge URI fan, that's why. And the kid is already light years better than 99% of the shooters in the NBA.

However, I am open minded to whoever we take and I hope for the best!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I am hoping for Adrien in our first pick and Patrick Beverley at #60. The news talk radio guys here just a couple hours ago said that the possibilities of P-Bev to the Miami Heat or Chicago Bulls is very likely by the end of the night. They're saying his stock has jumped lately and that the Heat still really like his first workout with them whil the Bulls still like the workout and the fact he is from Chicago and has name value locally.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

You're on to something with Beverley. But picking Adrien at 43 is pretty off base man. If we do go after him at all it would be with the Mr. Irrelevant pick. And i'd even go as far to say it's a strong chance he goes undrafted.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

On draftexpress is said the Heat have been trying to move into the first and they are targeting Taj Gibson.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

sMaK said:


> On draftexpress is said the Heat have been trying to move into the first and they are targeting Taj Gibson.


You know, I could handle that.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

I couldn't if we gave up something half worth anything. Taj was a big time underachiever. If we don't really give up anything in trading up, i wouldn't be mad tho. I just don't see us doing that as it would be another guaranteed contract throwing us further into the tax. 

If anything, concerning him, i'd rather trade to the top of the 2nd rd., if he's there coo and take him, but if he's not tough and roll with some1 else. I'm not thrilled giving him guaranteed money seeing as we are being tight with it anyways.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We did work him out a couple of times so maybe there's some truth to that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Portland already making their draft day deals. Kevin Pritchard is amazing on draft day.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Green, McClinton, Heytvelt, Mills, and Meeks still available as of now at the 41st pick.

Would like any one of them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jodie Meeks goes 41st, Lakers up next then us.

Chase Budinger and Calathes are also still on the board


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lakers pick Smithian's boy, Patrick Beverly 

Miami on the clock


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miami selects G Marcus Thornton from LSU


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Sounds ok, kinda like DQ


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15 (Jun 30, 2005)

21 ppg...is sensational...ill take that any day


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Thornton traded to Hornets for 2 future 2nd rounders


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Someone who can put the ball on the floor.

Jack to the Spurs!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thornton traded for two future second rounders from the Hornets

Well, we made two from one in a weak draft. Good move, I suppose.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Felt like something was up. He sounded just like all of our perimeter players not named Wade.

Waited all this time for nothing. Any doubt that they give away pick #60 for nothing as well?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We got Beverly!


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

So we got Beverly from LA for a future 2nd rounder and cash. Looks like we really liked him.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Patrick Beverly?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i just got home and had no idea the NBA draft was going on.

i just saw we got the rights to to some Beverly guy.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

When I heard "The Los Angeles Lakers," I knew it. I dont even know about Beverly, but knowing you guys like him, and the Heat and the Bulls coveted him, I threw my fist in the air.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

smithian has just passed out :laugh:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> smithian has just passed out :laugh:


phsychic-mutant-robot-from-the-future, plz tell me what going on! what do we have? is it good? i need a quick recap!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> phsychic-mutant-robot-from-the-future, plz tell me what going on! what do we have? is it good? i need a quick recap!!


I ont know much about him other than knowing that he left Arkansas early to play overseas and had a pretty good year in Ukraine.

smithian has been talking this kid up for a while now and said that there was talk in Arkansas that the Heat were really interested in him. 

So we definitely got a guy we were targeting.

http://www.draftexpress.com/profile/Patrick-Beverley-1132/


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miami takes Robert Dozier F from Memphis

Good pick. We worked this guy out a lot.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Whoa. Didn't think 60 would be Dozier.

Somehow Ive had an inkling we'd get him for awhile.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Dozier looks like a Jor-El on steroids.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Pretty predictable draft from the Heat, we worked both guys out, quite a bit. I still think Thorton > Beverly not by much tho. We'll see if any of em make the team.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Would it be fair to compare Beverly to one Aaron Brooks, with less PG skills?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I like Beverley over Thorton for the fact that he's more of a PG than Thorton. We don't need a log jam at SG with Wade, Dorell and DQ.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

From Draft Express:


> Beverley is a guy we’ll probably focus on more heavily when we get a chance to evaluate him at the Reebok EuroCamp in Treviso in two weeks, but he left a nice impression from what we were able to see here. He’s a lanky guard with a skinny frame and a nice wingspan, as well as solid athletic ability. *His main virtue lies in his very quick and aggressive first step, which allows him to create his own shot and get into the paint at a good rate. Beverley’s jumper wasn’t falling very consistently from NBA range, but he appears to have the ability to make shots, particularly off the dribble.* Defensively he looked pretty focused and intense. Beverley took an interesting route to the NBA draft, as you’ll hear in the interview we conducted with him. The year he spent in the Ukraine obviously helped him mature quite a bit as a person.


That bolded part is good to hear. We need that.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

It sounds like Beverly's strengths are his quickness and attack off-the-dribble, something that compliments Chalmers very well, and helps relieve Wade. Hopefully he makes the team and rotation. I don't know how Riley/Spo/Wade feel about two developing PG's holding down the position. We did, however, make the Playoffs with a rookie PG starting every game.


----------

